# 1/18 late modle bodies



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

how much are mcallister late modle bodies. if you can find a picture post it so i can see what it looks like.


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

THEY'RE BOTH $17.99...+S/H
http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/259-1 Batesville LM.JPG
http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/258-2 Impala COT-18.JPG
THIS IS THEIR EBAY STORE...http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/mcallisterracing


----------



## tdude (Feb 1, 2009)

i like the 1st one. thanks


----------



## DAVON (Aug 18, 2005)

DAVON said:


> THEY'RE BOTH $17.99...+S/H
> http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/259-1 Batesville LM.JPG
> http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/258-2 Impala COT-18.JPG
> THIS IS THEIR EBAY STORE...http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/mcallisterracing


JUST UPDATED POST...:thumbsup:


----------

